# Recife - Brazil



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

ARENA PERNAMBUCO PANORÂMICA 14-06-13. by Thales Paiva, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/477220...NMf-eYTPBV-epvJbz-eZ6bZW-eVBcXz-eVBjsH-eVNHJ5


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Recife - Pe - Brasil. by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


Centro Cultural da Caixa, Recife Antigo - Recife - Pe. by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Recife - Pe - Brasil. by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Recife - Pe - Brasil. by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Vistas gerais das pontes do Recife by recifeweb, on Flickr


Teatro Luiz Mendonça - Parque Dona Lindu by recifeweb, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Teatro Luiz Mendonça - Parque Dona Lindu by recifeweb, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Imagens Aéreas da Orla de Boa Viagem by recifeweb, on Flickr


Recifenses recebem do Prefeito obra de alargamento do Viaduto Capitão Temudo by recifeweb, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Imagens Aéreas da Orla de Boa Viagem by recifeweb, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Praia de Boa Viagem by recifeweb, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Imagens Aéreas da Orla de Boa Viagem by recifeweb, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

ARENA PERNAMBUCO 14-06-13. by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Praia Pedra do Charel by svoloski, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Panoramicas de Porto de Galinhas, Recife e Olinda by Bianca Mansur, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Super Panorâmica da Cidade do Recife / Panoramic Of City Recife. by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


----------



## Tiozão (Jan 27, 2010)

I Love Recife!!!!!!:lovethem:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sem título por al.maia, no Flickr


----------

